# 69 rear spoiler question



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I see year one lists a spoiler for a 69 judge for 509.00. They also list one for a 68-69 Gto for 305.00. Both are listed for coupes. Anyone help me out here. I am restoring a real 69 judge that someone equipped with a fiberglass repo spoiler. I am wondering what's the difference between both of the ones offered by year one. This repo spoiler thats on my car is a poor quality piece. Thanks.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

similar question was asked earlier in the month. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f130/69-convertible-spoiler-difference-102041/

Having owned original Judge spoilers and various repro's, the '69 repro's I've examined are not very good quality. Always worth examining the latest improved repro in person at Nationals to see what's out there. Not sure on what Year One is offering, refuse to buy from Y1 or The Parts Place.


----------

